
Fundraising - pg
http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/7203877/
======
pg
Usually I hate these things, but this one is making the rounds of the YC
founders and it's so funny I watched it 3 times. But if you don't think it's
worthwhile, flag it, and if it gets enough flags I'll kill it.

~~~
jedwhite
Worthwhile and funny.

Q: What's your viral strategy?

A: We don't want anyone to know about it.

Still laughing.

------
messel
Favorite quotes: "$37 bucks for a bus ticket to the park, our profit margins
are 47,000%"

Tell me about the team "I have 3 Phds, wrote 4 books and passed the bar exam
while running a marathon. My cofounder graduated from stanford at 14, can
smash bricks apart on his forehead, and can father a child just by looking at
a woman"

------
rdl
I'm curious about xtranormal as a business. They don't seem particularly
successful to date, and really don't invest much in either supporting breakout
hits, or making their product viral. However, the idea of text-generated
videos is pretty awesome. Is this just a Canadian thing?

My favorite is by far <http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/6752641/> \--
anaesthesia vs. orthopaedics.

------
ajwinn
Best video. Ever.

------
marcamillion
This link down for anyone else?

